# Needed-curved girder bridge



## Big4fan

Does anyone know where I can get a single track/single section curved girder bridge?

I am in the process of adding an elevated mainline around the perimeter of my layout, and have an overpass in the corner where my siding leads out to a hump yard.


Thanks!

JC


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That may be an item you'll have to custom build.


----------



## cv_acr

Such a thing would be rare if it exists at all.

A curved girder bridge consists of several straight sections that overall form a curve.


----------



## jaymack1

Show us a picture of where you want it to go.. maybe someone here would like to help you build one. I would if I had the time or the space... my layout area is in shambles... acquisition of right away is in process...


----------



## Carl

Curved girder bridge are rare in the n scale world. As suggested a curved bridge is nothing more than a number of short straight sections-which would mean a scratch build. Someone makes a wood curved bridge kit (will try to see if I can locate the outfit for you).


----------



## mrmtox

I recently completed two elevated tracks above my layout. Would really love to see some pictures of your design. I agree that you may have to custom build your bridge. One of my elevated tracks loops around over/under itself. Building the platform for the cross over point was actually not too difficult once I figured out what I needed to accomplish. As was said before, a picture or two of your design would be most helpful in trying to offer any suggestions.


----------



## sstlaure

Do you mean like this? I made it from a straight kit (but this one is HO scale)

The kit was from Micro Engineering and it looks like they have plenty of N scale stuff as well.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search


----------



## tjcruiser

Big4fan said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a single track/single section curved girder bridge?


Two words: David Stockwell

He's a member here who builds FABULOUS custom truss and girder bridges. Do a Search for his name/work ... you'll be impressed. He ships (safely) anywhere.

Here's one of his threads:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4603

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Big4fan

Thanks Guys, I'll try to get a picture up tomorrow after work.

I love that HO bridge..


----------



## Big4fan

Ok so my original layout is the Atlas Code 80 N-6 Expanded double track loop.











(bought it from a guy who had it partially assembled on a door for cheap.) Wired it for DCC, and then began constructing a mainline to circle the entire circumference.
On either end I' using woodland scenic risers to achieve a 2" elevation along the back side of the layout, and then in fron I have 2 turnouts connecting the original layout turning out or coming in.

Here is a (sorry I did this with Paint) skectch of what the layout looks like now the Red is the new main.










The Bridge I need is in the upper right corner where that line will pass under the elevated main and out to a hump yard. The trunk out to the hump yard is isolated so I can run my SW1500 switchers to move and order lash-ups

Here is what I have in place temporarily...










I have an idea about using a heat gun and a straight girder bridge and slowly heating it and bending it into a curve.. but not real sure about that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Big4fan said:


> I have an idea about using a heat gun and a straight girder bridge and slowly heating it and bending it into a curve.. but not real sure about that.


Try it on a cheap one first.


----------



## sstlaure

Girder bridges aren't built curved. Just make one that is a little wide out of straight sections, it's easy to trim the angles to fit. Just make a cardboard template of the curvature of the track before you build the bridge, then lay your pieces on top to get the angles right.


----------



## joed2323

Scott has a good point. The micro engineering bridge idea is probably your best bet.
Otherwise you can scratch build one out of wood to resemble concrete. Just make sure you find a paint color to match the concrete look.

When i was looking for curved bridges, the only ones i could find that were pre curved, were bridges that had a really tight radius... my curves are not tight they are somewhat broad. So finding a pre built curved bridge to match my needs was out of the question.

I would either go with the micro engineering bridge scott suggested or scratch build your bridge


----------



## Big4fan

sstlaure said:


> Girder bridges aren't built curved. Just make one that is a little wide out of straight sections, it's easy to trim the angles to fit. Just make a cardboard template of the curvature of the track before you build the bridge, then lay your pieces on top to get the angles right.


I think this is the way to go. I have a couple of straight girder bridges I can "modify"..

If they are a success I'll post pics of the finished project...

Thanks everyone for your help!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Big4fan said:


> I think this is the way to go. I have a couple of straight girder bridges I can "modify"..
> 
> If they are a success I'll post pics of the finished project...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!:thumbsup:


Even if it is not a success post some pictures.

As mentioned, David Stockwell can make you a nice one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big4fan

big ed said:


> Even if it is not a success post some pictures.
> 
> As mentioned, David Stockwell can make you a nice one.:thumbsup:


Thanks BigEd,Will do! I've seen some of his bridges...and they are awesome!


----------



## Big4fan

Ok here goes, I used a double track girder bridge for this project & well it worked out better than I thought. Here is the order of my Saturday project:

1. Here's what I started with









2. Center girder removed, truss-work rearranged walk ways moved to accomodate curved track.









3. Took code 55 rails from existing gider bridge to make guard rails









4. Attached track to bridge,









5. Set bridge in place (note I'll trim the extra walkway ends off when I complete the elevated roadbed.)









6. I tested the bridge clearance with an 80ft propane car, and a heavy passenger car both clear with ease. 

This bridge should be passable at speed. which is good as it is on the high speed mainline.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like it'll do the job.


----------



## D.B. Speakin'

Gee, that's a clever solution. Nice work! I've just finished roughing out an over pass on a figure 8 loop and was wondering about height clearance. I don't have too much rolling stock to check it. What I do have fits under OK. If you don't mind, could you post your distance from top of rail to underside of girder? Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto to the above. A little cut/paste, and you're right in the action!

TJ


----------



## Big4fan

The height from the top of the rail to the bottom of the girder is 1 7/8".

Heres a pic with the roadbed laid, stone supports installed and the ground painted. ( Greenery & Fauna coming later.)

Sorry it's out of focus, I have a "P.O.C." camera


----------



## D.B. Speakin'

Thanks for the info Big4fan. It looks great! I really like the stone supports.


----------

